# African Cichlid Stocking in a 38 gal hex, help!?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

ive been keeping SA cichlids and Predatory fish since i started out, and now i want to get into africans.

i recently acquired a 38 gal hex tank, its about 21" wide, 18" deep, and 31" high. 

i want to stock it with three different species of fish:
Scienochromis Fryeri Likoma
firefish or dragonblood (i believe these are hybrids)
and yellow labs

can i put all these species together?
if so how many would you recommend for the tank size?

if not, im open to suggestions !


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I think that the footprint is too small to keep a group of Africans. In general hex tanks are hard to work with, but even if you were to stack rocks right to the top I think you would have problems. I could be wrong, and you might be able to keep some Pseudotropheus species, but not many fish. I was able to grow 3 male P. flavus in a 15 but the entire back wall was stacked rocks and they all grew to full size without killing each other. There was a lot of chasing going on but they were able to get away from each other in the rocks. Perhaps others with more experience with Malawis will chime in.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

would it be better to get a breeding group of just one species?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah I agree that a Hex tank is no good for cichlids. The most important dimensions of a tank are the length and width and therefore 21"x18" is very small. Considering the Fyeri and Firefish get to approximately 6 and 5 inches respectively and are both pretty aggressive I would say a 48 inch 75 gallon tank should be the minimum.

Having said that I like your list of fish and if you get the 75 gallon tank you can keep a trio of each and it'll look great.

I also recommend very little rocks if you plan to keep Haps and Peacocks because they tend to get scratched up (including their eyes) from being chased. Smooth rocks will work though.
--
Paul


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> Yeah I agree that a Hex tank is no good for cichlids. The most important dimensions of a tank are the length and width and therefore 21"x18" is very small. Considering the Fyeri and Firefish get to approximately 6 and 5 inches respectively and are both pretty aggressive I would say a 48 inch 75 gallon tank should be the minimum.
> 
> Having said that I like your list of fish and if you get the 75 gallon tank you can keep a trio of each and it'll look great.
> 
> ...


actually thats not a bad idea, ive got a few empty tanks maybe ill set up my 75 again.

how about brichardis? would i be able to do a group of them in my hex? theyre one of my favourite types of fish and i hear theyre pretty peaceful when kept in a group.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> actually thats not a bad idea, ive got a few empty tanks maybe ill set up my 75 again.
> 
> how about brichardis? would i be able to do a group of them in my hex? theyre one of my favourite types of fish and i hear theyre pretty peaceful when kept in a group.


Again your footprint is probably too small for cichlids to establish territories and therefore lots of fighting will occur. However according to Cichlid Forum's Cookie Cutter for 10 gallon tanks you could go with the following:

• 'Lamprologus' brevis - 1 pair
-OR-
• 'Lamprologus' similis - 1 trio
-OR-
• 'Lamprologus' multifasciatus - 1 trio

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_10g.php 
--
Paul


----------

